# Stretch image in table



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

In dreamweaver MX2004 i created a table ( 400 x 900) and want to place a image ( 400 x 700) as a background. Because the size (height) of image is small in comparison to table height, the image is repeating again and again. Please tell me the way, that the image stretch himself to fill full table. It doesn't matter the image looks distorted.

I think it can be possible through CSS but i don't get any option like this ( only getting repeat x, repeat y, repeat x & y). Please tell me step by step if possible. Please find attached image for more idea what i am talking about.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why not just make the image 400x900. Wouldn't that be the simplest solution.


----------



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Hey Squashman! I've been reading lots of mails and i've came across Microsoft Shell/User! Would you like to tell me what it means cause i don't know and im all


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Try not to HiJack someone elses thread. It is usually not polite. I assume you are referring to Microsoft MVP Windows Shell/User.

You can go here to read about it.
http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/


----------



## leoneire (May 9, 2004)

Im sorry!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if the image is only 700 high and you have a table/cell that is 900 high - how do you want the image to appear.

one way without using css would be to alter the size of the image as sugested "lwdsquahman" or if you musthave the image only 700 high why not modify the image and add a transparent area 200 high - then the image will fit your cell and also you visible content on the image will remain 700 high


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are setting it as a background image for a table use a style class and the background-repeat:no-repeat


----------

